# Swap: Blackburn AirStik pump for best cycling tip



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2011)

Hi folks.

I have a Blackburn Air Stik[sup]1[/sup] pump which is surplus to requirements. It has seen some use so it is cosmetically not perfect, but it works fine. 




I am soon going to be starting a cycling advice website and am busy collecting cycling tips. I already have a big collection, but am looking for more tips which I haven't yet thought of. I'm after simple advice, ideas, or information, nothing too advanced. For instance, Globalti's tip to use talcum powder to 'lube' a tyre to make it easier to get it on a tight rim.

So, your task is to come up with a (sensible!) cycling tip which I haven't heard of before. Post your tips below. I'll collect the names of all of you who qualify and draw the winner from a hat at the end of October. The winner gets the pump and its mounting bracket, if I can find it.

[sup]1[/sup] The pump is the older model with a silver metal body. It is a quality, pretty lightweight pump which is about 11 inches in length when closed. The handle folds back into a T-shape for better grip when pumping. It has a locking mechanism to tighten the grip on a valve before you start to pump. There is an insert in the end which can adapt the pump for Schrader or Presta valves.


----------



## roadrash (5 Oct 2011)

when fitting new tape to the handlebars remember to start from the end of the bars and work towards the stem ,that way you wont have any raised edges ,as opposed to working from the stem to the bar ends
(i found out the hard way  )


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (5 Oct 2011)

When wanting a free pump, ensure you tell Colin he's a fine looking man and a superb biker.  

 

Seriously though, nice gesture. Nothing to add that you haven't already heard, I suspect, but good for you for what you're doing.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2011)

roadrash said:


> when fitting new tape to the handlebars remember to start from the end of the bars and work towards the stem ,that way you wont have any raised edges ,as opposed to working from the stem to the bar ends
> (i found out the hard way  )


Okay, I think that makes sense ... (But don't the edges just get raised the other way?) Well, that's worth checking out, so you're in!



Sh4rkyBloke said:


> When wanting a free pump, ensure you tell Colin he's a fine looking man and a superb biker.


No, that won't do - it has to be something that I don't already know, and I already know that flattery will get you nowhere!


----------



## dan_bo (5 Oct 2011)

Wrap your mobile in clingfilm before wet rides with your phone in your jersey pocket- waterproof AND you can still use it.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2011)

dan_bo said:


> Wrap your mobile in clingfilm before wet rides with your phone in your jersey pocket- waterproof AND you can still use it.


That's a good one!


----------



## oliglynn (5 Oct 2011)

ColinJ said:


> That's a good one!



I put mine in a ziplock bag, squeeze all the air out then seal it. Less chance of it coming off/tearing than clingfilm. Can also stick a couple of cards and a tenner in there in place of taking a wallet.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Oct 2011)

Make sure you carry some basic tools with you including ...

multi tool 
pump
puncture repair kit
2 inner tubes .. having learnt the hard way that rubber glue does not like sub zero temperatures.

Practice changing a inner tube in the comfort of your home as you want to be able to do it before you need to do so on the road when its bound to happen when your either late,tired or its raining 

Get to know your bike and you can save lots of money doing simple repairs yourself that the bike shop wil charge you for and leave you without a bike .


----------



## leroy (6 Oct 2011)

Probably stolen from someone on here - 

If carrying clothes etc on the ride, pack the night before. In the excitement of getting out and riding you will inevitably forget something


----------



## ColinJ (6 Oct 2011)

oliglynn said:


> I put mine in a ziplock bag, squeeze all the air out then seal it. Less chance of it coming off/tearing than clingfilm. Can also stick a couple of cards and a tenner in there in place of taking a wallet.


Good!



cyberknight said:


> Make sure you carry some basic tools with you including ...
> 
> multi tool
> pump
> ...


Sorry, that's a bit too obvious!



cyberknight said:


> Practice changing a inner tube in the comfort of your home as you want to be able to do it before you need to do so on the road when its bound to happen when your either late,tired or its raining


I'd already thought of that one and have previously advised new riders to do that, but I forgot to write it on my list so your name goes in the hat!



leroy said:


> If carrying clothes etc on the ride, pack the night before. In the excitement of getting out and riding you will inevitably forget something


Your name goes in the hat too! 

I did a 200 km audax event once and a man had driven over 40 miles to take part but he had forgotten to pack his cycling shoes - he wasn't a happy bunny!


----------



## Moodyman (6 Oct 2011)

Pedalling technique - Round n Round is better than down n down


----------



## 4F (6 Oct 2011)

Save money on expensive gel pads by using old inner tubes. Split in half and then wrap your bars with the old inner tube before wrapping with bar tape.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Oct 2011)

Pack in your bag a piece of plastic tube about a foot long and just large enough to fit over a presta valve - to enable a tyre to be quickly and effortlessly inflated at a garage, by holding the other end over the pump.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2011)

If you've got lots of bikes, we've got 10 in the shed, they'll all have different tyres and therefore different recommended PSIs. Keep a card by the track pump with all the PSIs on them for each bike. Saves time looking for the PSI on the tyre which sometimes seems to be impossible to find, for me at least.

If that's any good you can have it for free, I don't need another pump!


----------



## nunny (13 Oct 2011)

Tuck your shoelaces, if you have them, into your shoes to stop them getting trapped or catching on something.


----------



## theclaud (13 Oct 2011)

When planning to return home by bicycle from somewhere at the top of very big hill, don't drink seventeen Whiskey Sours and ride no-hands down the hill. Really.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2011)

Some good ones there ...



theclaud said:


> When planning to return home by bicycle from somewhere at the top of very big hill, don't drink seventeen Whiskey Sours and ride no-hands down the hill. Really.


... but that one sounds a bit obvious!


----------



## theclaud (13 Oct 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Some good ones there ...
> 
> 
> ... but that one sounds a bit obvious!



Actually, it comes into the "seems like a good idea at the time" category.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2011)

theclaud said:


> When planning to return home by bicycle from somewhere at the top of very big hill, don't drink seventeen Whiskey Sours and ride no-hands down the hill. Really.



Are you going back a few years tc, or is that something you just discovered yesterday?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2011)

theclaud said:


> Actually, it comes into the "seems like a good idea at the time" category.


Funny - I was just remembering the time (about 35 years ago) when I borrowed a friend's bike at a party and rode it across Coventry when I was rather intoxicated. I decided to see how far I could ride no-hands but got bored with that, so it then became a question of how far I dare ride no-hands down Earlsdon Street, eyes-closed! 

I managed about 100 yards, opened my eyes and discovered a white van parked directly in my path ... Hands back on bars, a violent swerve and I just missed it. I haven't done that again!


----------



## mickle (13 Oct 2011)

Have you got the receipt for that pump?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2011)

mickle said:


> Have you got the receipt for that pump?


Not only do I not have the receipt, officer, I do not even remember where I bought it or when! I know that I bought it at least 8 years ago because I remember pumping up a tyre with it outside a Spanish village in 2003.

I don't think I could prove ownership of most of my stuff should the police or my insurance company require it!


----------



## Edge705 (13 Oct 2011)

Fold a £5 not 4 -5 times put it in a peice of waterproof plastic or bag showve it in you saddle bag and forget about it - If your ever out and forget to take money and you bonk youve got some backup to buy some jelly beans or cake  I also learned the hard way


----------



## Chris-H (14 Oct 2011)

A very good way to help relieve your sit bones while getting used to the saddle is to slightly tip it forward,when your ar*e starts aching you can slide yourself slightly backwards giving a different position on the saddle,it may seem daft and no doubt this'll get shot down in flames but it worked an absolute treat for me last night.A 25 mile ride in relative comfort with hardly any aching bones than previous rides.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2011)

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Easytigers (23 Oct 2011)

Best piece of advice I've been given was for a cycling tour...Eat before you're hungry, drink before you're thirsty...I know it's obvious to many but it is easily forgotten (until you bonk!)
Russ


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2011)

I'd forgotten about this thread! I said I'd stop taking tips at the end of October but I've overshot the deadline. Tell you what, if any of you fancy one last shot at the pump, tip away - I'll choose a winner first thing tomorrow.

(I've found the mount for the pump; it bolts on under a bottle cage so it is very neat. There is a little Velcro security strap to make it impossible for the pump to fall off if it gets knocked.)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Nov 2011)

If I win, could I have a tenner instead?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If I win, could I have a tenner instead?


Nope - I'm skint. I already own the pump so I only have to cough up the postage and if I gave you the postage then I'd have to cough it up again for the person who gets the pump! 

If whoever's name comes out of the hat doesn't want the pump then I'll keep drawing names until I get to someone who does want it. 

It's good little pump but I now have one of those mini-track-pump-like pumps which I find easier to use.


----------



## theloafer (4 Nov 2011)

i always keep a ten pound note rolled up inside my handle bars ..keeps it dry and handy if you rush out without your wallet..


----------



## anyuser (4 Nov 2011)

After a wet winter ride home a quick squirt of GT85 or similar might help prevent your derailleurs freezing overnight and therefore prevent you pretending to be a singlespeed next morning all the way into work (unlike me).


----------



## ColinJ (7 Nov 2011)

And the winner is ...




























... _anyuser _  




You just submitted your tip in time! If you want the pump, PM me your name & address. If you don't want it, then let me know so I can draw another name out of the hat.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Nov 2011)

ColinJ said:


> And the winner is ...
> 
> ... _anyuser _
> 
> You just submitted your tip in time!



Oh so it was just like playground football then, it can be 73 - 1 but it's the last goal before the bell that's going to decide the winner.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Nov 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oh so it was just like playground football then, it can be 73 - 1 but it's the last goal before the bell that's going to decide the winner.


I'll have you know that I tore a sheet of A4 into 32 separate bits, wrote the names of all tipsters on them and chucked the spare ones to one side. I now have one pile of blank scraps of paper, and another pile with names on, from which _anyuser_ was selected by random eyes-closed groping! 

If I'd wanted to fiddle it, I'd have picked _dan_bo_ because he lives close enough for me to ride out to hand it over and save myself the bother of posting it!


----------



## anyuser (7 Nov 2011)

PM sent, thanks, appreciate your generosity.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2011)

Okay folks, anyuser has received his pump. Watch out for a similar competition in the future for a pair of SPD pedals!


----------

